# new billd progres



## krv3000 (Jul 24, 2010)

HI sos for got to tell you wot it is when its finished it will be a vertical steam engine
 sum pics of Wat i have dun to day


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 24, 2010)

Bob, thanks for the pics.

You don't have to start a new thread every time you put up a new picture.
Just put it in the thread you started with a couple of days ago, and stick with
that thread. To do that, just reply to your own thread. 
Otherwise, your build is going to be spread out over 20 different threads. 

Do you know what I mean? I don't mean to be confusing!

Dean


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 24, 2010)

sos im new to this i will do that nex time thanks for the tip


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 25, 2010)

HI did a bit more today i had to mack up the crank shaft and the coneting rod 
 did not have any brass thick enough to do the job so had to silver solder two Persis together to give me the thickens that i needed.. I MUST get sum new files and just keep them for brass i spent hafe the day looking for a sharp file :


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 3, 2010)

HI all after brasing up the crank i mashend it up and did the same to the con rod its a pane not having a mill started work on the Bering blocks sum pics


----------



## fcheslop (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Marra,Its all part of the learning curve you can always fling em in the goff.All the best with the build
best wishes Frazer


----------



## njl (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi kvr3000,

In your second picture down can you explain how the drive dog is attached to the lathe. It looks a neat compact solution. Not something I've tried yet but you have given me some ideas to try out for holding small parts.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 7, 2010)

HI nick yep no problem the compcat 8 lathe employs the a there bolt and a tapered flange system of attaching the chuck all i did wos to yous one of the bolt holes for the dog


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi i seem yo be spending more time taking photos than working ;D
right I have bin biz a gane marked out the Bering blocks mashend them up 
removed the pant of the 4 uprights don't no if I'm go wing to polish them or pant them started work on the valve chest made up the base plate made the wood plinth
things left to do is the valve valve rod flywheel eccentric rod valve chest cover then pant and polish 
i have a idea of making a revolving chuck for the tale stock any one seen one of thees right sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi did a bit more started with the flywheel sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 15, 2010)

HI hope you all is having fun right not bin that biz with the engine of late bin on with a nuther job see my post a new toy  all i have manged to do is to turn up the fly wheel don't no if I'm go wing to drill hols in it or to spoke it aney way sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 18, 2010)

HI all I don't seem to be getting any feed back about my billed is it that boring any way did a bit more today marked out the valve chest drilled the end's for the gland and the Gide drilled out the middle and filed it sq er glued it to the cylinder with valve chest cover and drilled all the fixing holes I got to play with me new toy and it works fine right sum pics


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Nick.

Can you tell me a little about how you machined the crank after soldering it?
How did you hold it?
How did you machine off the ends?

Thanks.


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 19, 2010)

HI Nick no problem the Bering shafts where center drilled and the shafts was put in the lathe on centers points and
a lathe dog the same type as the one i yous for the con rod to rotate it i glued a piece of brass in-betwen the web to stop it from flexing then for machining the web i set it up in a 4 jaw chuck with the tale stock of center


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nick, Your doing well. Your tapping stand looks like it's doing it's job too.

  Ron


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 20, 2010)

HI Ron Nick is the one asking questions my name is bob I'm the one making the engine ;D  right Nick their is a nother way of machining up the crank that is two mack up two supporting brackets to of set the crank basically mark out the distances betwen the centers of the bearing shaft and the big end drill and ream
two end's to fit the bearing shaft the nother ones drilled for fixing in the lathe 
put a Peace of stock in the 3 jaw then face it off center drill it then drill and tap it to hold the bracket if you remove the stock before you have finished you will have to remake it as it will no longer be on center and as for the length of the bearing shafts i just cut them dawn with a hack saw and file the ends a scetch 
of the set up  

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 20, 2010)

HI sos for got to say mack the end that is gowning to hold the bearing shafts long enough to be drilled and taped once you have reamed them drill and tap then split with a hack Saw to clamp the shaft 

regards from me  BoB


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 20, 2010)

OOOPS Sorry Bob.

Ron


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

HI all did a bit more did the lagging for the cylinder did two oil cups did the eccentric sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 24, 2010)

HI all well I have finished it don't no Wat type of engine I'm going to do next but her is the engine finished hope you all like it


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 24, 2010)

Very very nice. I really like the wood lagging.  Thm: Thm: Thm:



 Ron


----------



## 4156df (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice engine, Bob. 
Dennis


----------



## njl (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks great Bob, I like your finishing, what sort of paint did you use?

Nick


----------



## Maryak (Aug 25, 2010)

Bob,

Gotta be worth a lot more than 2 Bob. Very Very Nice. :bow:

The other Bob


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 25, 2010)

Bob,

Your engine looks good.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work.

SAM


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

HI all thank you for your comments as well chuffed right njl the pant is a mix of car touch up tins ie the ones that cum with brushes in the top and good old humbrol


----------



## njl (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep know the ones you mean, thanks Bob.

Nick


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking engine, Bob. 

Kenny


----------

